# JoeHo Mantid Photos



## myzticalboi (Aug 10, 2010)

Before the food was alive







And AFTER.....=)
















Mating Gongys






C. Nebulosa


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 10, 2010)

Cool, what was your lighting setup for the ghost photos? Also, what aperture did you use?


----------



## myzticalboi (Aug 10, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> Cool, what was your lighting setup for the ghost photos? Also, what aperture did you use?


Using the built in flash and 40watt heat lamp.

F= 6.3 S= 1/180


----------



## eur0pein (Aug 10, 2010)

i love the color of your ghost mantis


----------



## naeff002 (Aug 11, 2010)

Really nice pictures


----------



## myzticalboi (Sep 8, 2010)

Three different shades of Female Ghost Mantises


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Sep 8, 2010)

Your Paradoxas are so beautiful, and the fourth photo (before Gongys) is the one I like the most.

saludos

Arturo


----------



## more_rayne (Sep 8, 2010)

Oooh, love the eerie green ones!


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! It's very stunning to see them all right next to each other like that!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the dark one.  They do look good all lined up.


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 9, 2010)

Very Nice! I like the green one! Give it back! =Þ:::


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 9, 2010)

Three different shades, very nice. I like pics 3 &amp; 4, great lineup.

-Kevin


----------



## guapoalto049 (Sep 9, 2010)

These are some great photos. I love the color morphs of the ghosts, they are amazing! It boggles my mind that ghosts kept in the same enclosure turn out to be so different.


----------



## shorty (Sep 9, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful photos! What kind of camera and lens are you using?


----------



## myzticalboi (Sep 10, 2010)

shorty said:


> Absolutely beautiful photos! What kind of camera and lens are you using?


Olympus E-620, Olympus ZD 12-60mm F2.8-4.0 SWD lens


----------



## myzticalboi (Oct 18, 2010)

Adult Deroplatys Lobata Female


----------



## myzticalboi (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## LauraMG (Oct 18, 2010)

Great pics! It's amazing how they even have veins like a leaf does on their wings. Now that's some camouflage!


----------



## more_rayne (Oct 18, 2010)

Is that a female lobata? You gonna mate her?


----------



## myzticalboi (Oct 18, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> Is that a female lobata? You gonna mate her?


Of course =). Still waiting for my male to catch up on the molting process. Possibly in a month I will mate them.


----------



## myzticalboi (Oct 18, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Great pics! It's amazing how they even have veins like a leaf does on their wings. Now that's some camouflage!


Thanks Laura! Yea these guys are amazing to have! Very nice camouflage on them.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, great shots as usual. Love the ghost lineup.


----------



## GreenOasis (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome pics again, man! (Sure you don't get tired of hearing that??)  

And again, I am jealous. I can't wait till I'm at that level!  

LOVE those ghosts, too! I had no idea there were THREE colors! (Or more?) *breathless sigh* :wub: 

-Carey Kurtz-


----------

